# Interstate Home Slot Racers 2017-2018 Season Kicks Off 10/7 in Abingdon, MD



## tlbrace (Oct 6, 2016)

The Interstate Home Slot Racers (IHSR) 2017-2018 slot racing season kicks off on 10/7 at a member's home in Abingdon, MD (northeast of Baltimore). The track is a 4 lane routed track, nicely landscaped with full race management.

IHSR has been a 1/32 scale home based slot racing club, active since 1994, racing on members' home tracks in Pennsylvania, Maryland, West Virginia, drawing racers from those states as well as Virginia and DC. This season we'll be racing on at least 7 different members' layouts. All but one are routed wood 3 and 4 lane tracks, the lone plastic layout is very rare, 3 lane true 1/24 scale Scalextric.

Because we're so spread out, with some racers driving an hour and a half or more, we race only on Saturdays (with the occasional Sunday thrown in). The schedule is still filling out, but generally we race every 2 to 3 weekends during the season.

The typical race day draws 10 to 14 racers. We are welcoming of new folks, regardless of experience or skill level. We always have class legal loaner cars available.

Race day generally starts with the host opening his home around 8 am. Practice/bench racing until 10 am. 4 classes are then run, with a pizza lunch break, and folks are on the way home by 3:30 or so. Time and interest permitting, the host might elect to run an IROC sprint for guys who still haven't had their fill of slot cars that day.

Car classifications, the evolving schedule, discussions, and pix of races past can be found at interstatehomeslotracingclub.yuku.com

For more info and/or a Word document of the rules, email me at [email protected]

~Todd


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Got "ANYONE" near West TN., Northern Miss., Southern KY./MO..... Eastern Arkansas ??
Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------

